# OPUS DISSONUS COMPETITION AWARDS AND ITS 3rd EDITION - 2017



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello All,

I'd like to share with you the recordings of the 1st, 2nd and 3rd prizes of the First Opus Dissonus Composition Competition - 2015:

FIRST PRIZE:

YASUHIRO TAKENAKA - Glimpses of Unfamiliar Japan

Mov.1 - Sakura-Fubuki (A flurry of falling cherry blossoms)
Mov.2 - Samurai-Damashii (The samurai spirit)






------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SECOND PRIZE:

DAVIDE VEROTTA - Eleven Short Pieces






------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIRD PRIZE:

ARTUR SŁOTWIŃSKI - Clockwork Piano






************************************************** *****************

The works of the honorable mentions and also the winners of 2016 edition will be posted during this year, hopefully very soon.

************************************************** *****************

And the *3rd OPUS DISSONUS COMPOSITION COMPETITION 2017 *is already open to submissions
for more information please check the link:

http://www.opusdissonus.com.br/competition/

Please, help us sending the links to your friends, contacts and composers you know.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Congrats on 2nd place. How many hours do you practice on piano a day on average?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Congratulations, Cimirro, and thanks for sharing this information!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Congrats on 2nd place. How many hours do you practice on piano a day on average?


Thank you Phil!
I study 2 hours daily with a stop after the first hour, and silent memorization out of the piano several times a day (Leimer-Gieseking) depending of my necessity. 
When I have a free day or evening I play more, of course, anyway, these are not "practicing moments" exactly.



Bettina said:


> Congratulations, Cimirro, and thanks for sharing this information!


Thank you Bettina,
Hope you find something for your taste at some point in these (or in the next) pieces

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You sunrises me even more each day, congratulations and well done. :cheers:


----------

